# Few pot calls I've turned out



## Mesplay (Mar 3, 2015)

Here are a few pics of calls I've turned with woods from @Treecycle Hardwoods, @Allen Tomaszek, & @Mike1950 . I'm new to the call making scene, but learning with each one I'm turning. Loving the sound of them as well which is what it's all about, but looks are nice too. Let me know what you think.... Gaboon ebony, sycamore, cherry, walnut...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 3, 2015)

I really like the wavy line between the heart and sapwood in the ebony. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 3, 2015)

The ebony is my favorite too. The butt-end of the round is a cool touch...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lookin good on board with the Ebony being my favorite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice calls, and I too agree the wavy line two tone ebony is way cool !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 4, 2015)

Those are some really cool looking calls. Really like the style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

